# The Mass Loaded Vinyl Resource Thread



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

1/8" 1lbs/sq foot Mass Loaded Vinyl (MLV) is reported to be a great addition to round out your vehicles soundproofing. While it seems to be pretty much a commodity product, there have been reports of some products made of recycled vinyl which have a lingering odor. Unfortunately it is hard to determine which products are made of virgin material or have low odor.

Another issue is that MLV can be hard to find locally. As MLV is heavy and bulky that means expensive shipping if ordered online. Some have reported being able to find it locally at carpet/flooring, building supply or acoustical supply stores. However, it could involve a lot of calling to find a source.

As I am trying to hunt some down for myself, I thought I would create a thread and resource where people can post local and online sources of MLV as well as comments on smell, quality and ease of installation. You can post comments below or feel free to add onto the spreadsheet located here:

MASS LOADED VINYL COMPARISONS


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

To find a local source, I suggest you google. Sound Proofing service companies for your area or cities near by.

I had a chance to find a couple of companies and selected one, I thought I would need to buy a whole 100 sf roll and they had a few rolls not fully used and paid the price the same price per sf as if I bought a new roll, and just got what I needed and I could go back to get more if needed more.

I had a chance to touch it and smell it before I bought it. Buying on line can be risky, for the smell and the price can add up since it is heavy


At Home depot they still have the db3, MLV it just over 3/32" think, 0.75 lb per sf, many have used it and no complaints. It may be better being thinner for the doors, and on the floor you could probably double it. Maybe not as flexible since it is reinforced but if you read the reviews, many used them in their cars with no issues and it is shipped for free and you can return it to a local HD if you don't like it

dB-3 4 ft. x 8 ft. Acoustical Barrier-DB348X96BX at The Home Depot


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used the Home Depot stuff. Haven't had any problems with smell. As Alrojoca said, it is quite a bit stiffer and less flexible than regular MLV. It was pretty easy to install on my rear doors with a couple zip ties and some CLD:










I also picked up some vinyl remnants/scraps from the local fabric store that I added as an extra layer of coverage. It is thinner, but is super cheap ($5 per yard) and nice quality vinyl.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks. I added the Home Depot DB-3.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

There is more research for you to do here.

The question is not only does the MLV smell. The question also includes which MLV gives the best sound reduction ratings. #1 lead is #1 lead. No matter who makes it the sound reduction will be identical from one manufacturer to another. I have seen 2-3 db difference in a quick look at some different MLV brands.

1# MLV can be formulated various ways. Those various formulations give different sound reduction numbers. 

MLV typically is vinyl with barium salts and/or silica added.

While all MLV of a given weight is going to be fairly similar and perform within a given range not all MLV is identical. Neither will all MLV produce the same exact level of noise reduction.

Until I was actually searching for actual numbers I assumed all MLV was identical. I found out it is not.

The DB-3 is asphalt based. The MSDS shows that.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

country_hick said:


> There is more research for you to do here.
> 
> The question is not only does the MLV smell. The question also includes which MLV gives the best sound reduction ratings. #1 lead is #1 lead. No matter who makes it the sound reduction will be identical from one manufacturer to another. I have seen 2-3 db difference in a quick look at some different MLV brands.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and sharing. Do you have any experience with particular products, suppliers? How or what would one look for?


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

I never bought MLV. I will probably go with lead instead. The reason is even in my states biggest city no one seems to have heard of MLV. Soundproofing supplies in my state are almost non-existent. Shipping MLV is horribly expensive. I can buy lead locally. You can order soundproofing online or get some small greatly overpriced packages at the auto parts stores. These are the limitations where I live.

As mentioned above some regrind MLV will smell. Sadly, the regrind seems to be the cheapest MLV. Apparently some used vinyl gets contaminated with something that is not removed during the reprocessing procedure. 

Some MLV tears easily while other does not. Some MLV is actually wider than advertised. Apparently this is because the forming machine is set for the correct width but there is some squishing out of material on the sides that is thinner and not trimmed off.


Although this thread is geared towards a diesel truck the information came from all over and from all kinds of vehicles. Almost everything I have learned about soundproofing and materials can be found here... 
Ideas to consider when soundproofing your truck. - Dodge Cummins Diesel Forum

and here...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html

This may be an alternative to both lead and MLV. I have to double check to be sure the STC ratings are not including anything but the mute-x itself. If the mutex ratings are correct then it is better than lead at higher frequencies but a little less effective at lower frequencies. I may change my mind and use this instead of lead. Its downside is its thickness compared to lead or mlv. One side is a shiny resin that should be waterproof. The fuzzy side would hold water a long time. Its light weight is its big advantage.
MuteX soundproofing - Acoustic Soundproof Material for Home Rooms, Studios, and Business
This shows its specifications.
Specs and STC Ratings for Top Sound Proof Materials and Products - MuteX soundproofing


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am planning on buying some Luxury Liner Pro from Second Skin tomorrow since they are having free shipping over $185. My question is, since I will be doing 25% covering on my doors and trunk, *can you adhere MLV/CCF to the car metal* without CLD tiles being there. My main concern is, I have Alpha Damp and with LLP, worried about my door panels fitting back on.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

crea_78 said:


> I am planning on buying some Luxury Liner Pro from Second Skin tomorrow since they are having free shipping over $185. My question is, since I will be doing 25% covering on my doors and trunk, *can you adhere MLV/CCF to the car metal* without CLD tiles being there. My main concern is, I have Alpha Damp and with LLP, worried about my door panels fitting back on.



Yeah! CLD deadener is not needed to block or reduce sound, CLD (alpha Damp) reduces vibration, rattles and improves the mid bass response. If it reduces noise it is not the noise that we care about like road noise.

The thing about that luxury liner pro is it may be more than 1/4" thick, like 5/16 or 3/8" it will no fit in most doors, and usually it is only installed on the floors.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> Yeah! CLD deadener is not needed to block or reduce sound, CLD (alpha Damp) reduces vibration, rattles and improves the mid bass response. If it reduces noise it is not the noise that we care about like road noise.
> 
> The thing about that luxury liner pro is it may be more than 1/4" thick, like 5/16 or 3/8" it will no fit in most doors, and usually it is only installed on the floors.


Thanks for the reply. I emailed Second Skin about this and the rep suggested placing the LLP inside of the outer door skin panel. I am not sure where this is located on the outer door panel -- the spot most ppl place CLD tiles?? Will I get the same benefits and on the inner skin, while allowing me to get the door panel back on? If I do it this way, would I need more CLD on the inner skin?

Just seeing which MLV to get, Luxury Liner + OverKill (instead of LLP -- patches of OK for the door) or get the material from Don at Sound Deadener Showdown


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmm maybe you should go to and read, never heard of placing that on the outter door it is always between the door panel and inner door

Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

rich20730 said:


> I used the Home Depot stuff. Haven't had any problems with smell. As Alrojoca said, it is quite a bit stiffer and less flexible than regular MLV. It was pretty easy to install on my rear doors with a couple zip ties and some CLD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did it do to kill the road noise? my xb is completely deadened with hushmat but no mlv and i am getting alot of roadnoise


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Alrojoca said:


> Mmm maybe you should go to and read, never heard of placing that on the outter door it is always between the door panel and inner door
> 
> Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown


IIRC from reading that link, he suggests hanging MLV and CCF together using velcro and attached to the outer side of the inner door skin, between the inner door skin and window. Trying to sandwich it between the door panel and the door is impossible with some cars and will defeat the usefulness of the MLV, it needs to hang in free air, which is part of the reason for the CCF, to decouple it from any surface it might contact.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

MetricMuscle said:


> IIRC from reading that link, he suggests hanging MLV and CCF together using velcro and attached to the outer side of the inner door skin, between the inner door skin and window. Trying to sandwich it between the door panel and the door is impossible with some cars and will defeat the usefulness of the MLV, it needs to hang in free air, which is part of the reason for the CCF, to decouple it from any surface it might contact.



Very interesting 
I did not see the link I assume to do that, and be able to get a large piece in between, the door will need to have huge large openings, more moisture and water is on that area, this means Velcro will not cut it, maybe drilling and and placing some hooks to hang it, but I would use some good glue in addition to the Velcro. Very hard to cut it the lines or even get a template.

Very time consuming, the way I would do it, I would overlap pieces and maybe put over CLD over MLV on metal, then overlap MLV over CLD and continue until covering as much of the inner inside door facing the outer door assuming we are talking about the same area. 

Another issue some guys have said, MLV causes a significant back wave reflection and may create unwanted resonances.


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> how did it do to kill the road noise? my xb is completely deadened with hushmat but no mlv and i am getting alot of roadnoise



I really can't say that I noticed a huge difference. It's hard to tell because my car was pretty quiet to begin with and I did the deadening in stages so it was hard to detect each incremental change.

It was a pain in the ass to install, but I'm glad I did it just so I know it's about as quiet as it's gonna get.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Alrojoca said:


> Very interesting
> I did not see the link I assume to do that, and be able to get a large piece in between, the door will need to have huge large openings, more moisture and water is on that area, this means Velcro will not cut it, maybe drilling and and placing some hooks to hang it, but I would use some good glue in addition to the Velcro. Very hard to cut it the lines or even get a template.
> 
> Very time consuming, the way I would do it, I would overlap pieces and maybe put over CLD over MLV on metal, then overlap MLV over CLD and continue until covering as much of the inner inside door facing the outer door assuming we are talking about the same area.
> ...


I suppose you could just blaze your own trail and figure out what combination works best or maybe try to find a website where someone has already done this and has documented how best to go about it. This website might even sell the material needed to do it. If only.....

How we go about labeling the door parts gets confusing. I use the inside of the car as a reference. 
The door has two skins or planes or areas. 
These skins have an inner and outer surface, relative to the inside of the car.
The outer or outside area of the outer skin is the part we see from outside, the part with the door handle on it, paint, body moulding etc.
The inner or inside area of the inner skin is the part that the door panel/card attaches to, it faces the inside of the car.
This may not be how others think of it or there may actually be an official way to describe each skin/panel etc.
Maybe we could just number them, that would make it easier.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

MetricMuscle said:


> I suppose you could just blaze your own trail and figure out what combination works best or maybe try to find a website where someone has already done this and has documented how best to go about it. This website might even sell the material needed to do it. If only.....
> 
> How we go about labeling the door parts gets confusing. I use the inside of the car as a reference.
> The door has two skins or planes or areas.
> ...




Pretty much!

Outer door is the part facing outside the car, inside outer is door where some CLD is installed.
Inner door is the part that faces the door card or panel , inner door facing the outer door would be the opposite of inner door facing the door panel or side that faces the inside outer door side space between the outer and inner door .


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

rich20730 said:


> I really can't say that I noticed a huge difference. It's hard to tell because my car was pretty quiet to begin with and I did the deadening in stages so it was hard to detect each incremental change.
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to install, but I'm glad I did it just so I know it's about as quiet as it's gonna get.


thanks man,im just gonna do it and see what happens,this road noise at freeway speeds especially annoys the heck out of this old man


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Has anybody tried mutex? I'm not sure where I saw it. I believe it was a thread on another site about deadening diesel trucks. I most likely got there from this forum somehow though.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Any benefit to adding MLV to the rear doors and side walls in a minivan?

I will be doing the floors and front doors.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

1fishman said:


> Any benefit to adding MLV to the rear doors and side walls in a minivan?
> 
> I will be doing the floors and front doors.


Yes, made a big difference in ours.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

papasin said:


> Yes, made a big difference in ours.


Good to no Thanks 

Papasin 
On a side note could help identify these Ap drivers ?http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../163393-fs-ap-drivers-compustar-rockford.html


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

rich20730 said:


> I used the Home Depot stuff. Haven't had any problems with smell. As Alrojoca said, it is quite a bit stiffer and less flexible than regular MLV. It was pretty easy to install on my rear doors with a couple zip ties and some CLD:


You sir are a genius! Now I have a crapload of velcro tape that I don't need lol.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

mrstop said:


> Thanks for the info and sharing. Do you have any experience with particular products, suppliers?


I went a different way from what many do. I used waterproof 8lb carpet padding. The difference is huge.

You can see that here. 85-63dba at idle after installing the foam. Probably 80-82dba going down the road before. 66-74dba after.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on-journey-some-good-results.html#post2120483

The old mechanical diesel trucks are very reliable. The problem is they are also very loud. Well, now my truck is mostly loud on the outside.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

FYI - I added a tab for Closed Cell Foam (CCF) sources also.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Good information! I plan on adding some more MLV.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I must be the newest homedepot MLV club member!!
(on order )


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

I just got my CCF from SDS, and the MLV from TMsoundproofing.
I gotta say, either I have a cursed nose that is better than a bloodhound, or this CCF stinks BAD!
I had to remove it, and the MLV from the back wall of my truck cab, as I couldn't stand the smell when I opened the door the next morning.

It's definitely NOT the MLV...the foam is what stinks.
I bought some Dynaliner in 1/2" and 1/4" to do the back wall and doors of the truck.
Not too excited about doing the floor with this stuff...


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had 2 rolls of ccf from foam factory and 2 rolls of home depot mlv in the front room for over a week and no smells there.

Josh


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Any experience with the auburndarter MLV off of ebay? Any smell issues? Is the reinforced MLV a lot less flexible than the non-reinforced variety?

1lb Acoustic Sound Proofing Barrier Mass Loaded Vinyl 12 Feet Long by 54" Wide | eBay


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the reinforcement is really only there to reduce tearing, kind of like the bigger threads in ripstop Nylon fabric.

Great resource BTW! I was going blind last night surfing soundproofing companies.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Interesting. Trademark has some eBay deals that include economy shipping: items in store on eBay!


----------



## TallTexan (Dec 14, 2007)

mrstop said:


> Any experience with the auburndarter MLV off of ebay? Any smell issues? Is the reinforced MLV a lot less flexible than the non-reinforced variety?
> 
> 1lb Acoustic Sound Proofing Barrier Mass Loaded Vinyl 12 Feet Long by 54" Wide | eBay


I ordered this and it does have some smell. Flexibility is not much of an issue. Its heavy/thick and bending is never too easy. But I didn't think the reinforcement made it that less flexible.

I think eventually, the gas off subsides or I would have heard about it from the wife after doing her HHR. Granted, it was under carpet, etc which kind of holds the smell maybe a little better. I'll finish my Impala's doors when the weather gets nice. In the mean time, I'm letting the roll sit and degas.


----------



## Rolow (Nov 7, 2014)

chucko58 said:


> Interesting. Trademark has some eBay deals that include economy shipping: items in store on eBay!


The web site is 179.99 with free shipping.

https://www.tmsoundproofing.com/mass-loaded-vinyl-1-pound-100-feet.html


----------



## Blackbeard (Nov 19, 2014)

EP,

TMS sent me 1/2#(1/16") and 1#(1/8") samples so I can check on fitment issues under the SuperDuty door panels today but I haven't ripped into it yet.

Just from holding/banging around the samples, they both seem to be good absorbers. The 1# is MEGA dense but I am wondering if it will fit the inside panels w/ CLD and CCF. I can't believe TMS has a 2#(1/4") MLV. They must use that for silent running in the Navy 

If you have already done the doors in your SD, what TMS weight/thickness did you use combined with what thickness CCF that fit?


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> EP,
> 
> TMS sent me 1/2#(1/16") and 1#(1/8") samples so I can check on fitment issues under the SuperDuty door panels today but I haven't ripped into it yet.
> 
> ...


I used the 1 pound per square foot MLV with the 1/8 inch CCF. (1/4 inch total)


----------



## Blackbeard (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanx EP!


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

This thread just saved me a ton of money... Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

I just added a couple of items I found in my own research. I'm picking up 2 rolls of dB-3 from the local Home Despot later today.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Best Soundproofing Materials, Noise Control Materials and Solutions by soundproofing.org

SoCal peeps - they offer local pick up.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

If anyone is interested I have a few rolls of MLV left. I think I have 4 by 8 feet and 4 by 6 rolls. Local purchase only $2.60 per sf, it is good non smelly and accurate in weight, bring your scale and your smelling sense if you want to meet locally, and check it before you purchase it. I have this in my vehicle. It can be good since there is no need to buy a 25 by 4 feet roll.

Not a good deal shipped I'm not interested in shipping it either.


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

Buy 100% American Made Mass Loaded Vinyl here at Luxury car quiet with our noise insulation products Luxury Liner No Smell, No Fillers Shipping is reasonable for the Southwest Region.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Second Skin said:


> Buy 100% American Made Mass Loaded Vinyl here at Luxury car quiet with our noise insulation products Luxury Liner No Smell, No Fillers Shipping is reasonable for the Southwest Region.



The prices for Second Skin products are outrageous.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> The prices for Second Skin products are outrageous.


To each his own. I think it's relative.
If I'm sinking 3-5k of equipment and wiring, into a brand new vehicle, what's an extra 6-8 hundo for a quiter ride.
On the other hand, if you are putting a budget install, into a 14 yo daily beater, then blowing 3/4 of your budget on top shelf sound deadening might be a bit much.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

SHAGGS said:


> To each his own. I think it's relative.
> If I'm sinking 3-5k of equipment and wiring, into a brand new vehicle, what's an extra 6-8 hundo for a quiter ride.
> On the other hand, if you are putting a budget install, into a 14 yo daily beater, then blowing 3/4 of your budget on top shelf sound deadening might be a bit much.


Not what I'm saying. I'm saying MLV, cld, ccf from second skin is not superior enough to justify the higher prices.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah I got what you meant. 
I've never used anything from them, so I can't comment on the value side of it.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

SHAGGS said:


> Yeah I got what you meant.
> I've never used anything from them, so I can't comment on the value side of it.


And I have... So I commented.


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

SHAGGS said:


> To each his own. I think it's relative.
> If I'm sinking 3-5k of equipment and wiring, into a brand new vehicle, what's an extra 6-8 hundo for a quiter ride.
> On the other hand, if you are putting a budget install, into a 14 yo daily beater, then blowing 3/4 of your budget on top shelf sound deadening might be a bit much.


Great Wisdom, every project has it's different needs, budgets, and requirements.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess I think of second skin as a Monster Cable type thing. 
Same quality product, and even better can be found for less...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

There is a company in Florida called Amazon Hose. lots of stuff here. Sheet Rubber


----------



## starbai (Jan 28, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> There is a company in Florida called Amazon Hose. lots of stuff here. Sheet Rubber


shoot, thanks for posting this! I'm in orlando. Did you end up contacting/buying anything from them? They should have a Neoprene CCF for a reasonable price. Im learning more about MLV and hoping they may have some of that too.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

our companies use Amazon Rubber for several things, but we've never gotten mlv from them, we have gotten rubber sheet from sky craft though.skycraft is a aircraft surplus store, if u go you'll be in there for hours.


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just ordered 40sqft of MLV and CCF from Buy Online Acoustical Soundproofing and Noise Control Materials, USA for $130 shipped. They said their MLV is virgin and has no odor. Hopefully that is true. Should arrive next week.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

dls1234 said:


> I just ordered 40sqft of MLV and CCF from Buy Online Acoustical Soundproofing and Noise Control Materials, USA for $130 shipped. They said their MLV is virgin and has no odor. Hopefully that is true. Should arrive next week.


/

That's cool but you cpuld have ordered 100 sqft for $179 free shipping from the trademark solutions link posted earlier. It is also quity virgin vinyl mlv.


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

seafish said:


> /
> 
> That's cool but you cpuld have ordered 100 sqft for $179 free shipping from the trademark solutions link posted earlier. It is also quity virgin vinyl mlv.


I looked at that, but I don't need 100 sqft and the 40sqft roll from TM is twice the price of SSP's.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

dls1234 said:


> I just ordered 40sqft of MLV and CCF from Buy Online Acoustical Soundproofing and Noise Control Materials, USA for $130 shipped. They said their MLV is virgin and has no odor. Hopefully that is true. Should arrive next week.


Same place i got mine from - I was able to it it up locally, and i can tell you, it smells like new car. I enjoy the smell.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

dls1234 said:


> I looked at that, but I don't need 100 sqft and the 40sqft roll from TM is twice the price of SSP's.


No problem. As long as u know bout it.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

oops. wrong tab.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

This the true 1 lb s/f MLV I have for sale listed on the classifieds, local pick up

It's not even a full 1/8" thick yet 1 lb/SF, I have a 4 by 8' rolls available or smaller easier to handle, no shipping no tax.


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Good details


----------

